# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > SQL Server Integration Services - SSIS >  َAdventureWorks

## ali_up1

سلام دوستان
كسي ديتابيس سالم و كامل َAdventureWorks2008 كه توي كتاب اموزشي
MCTS Self-Paced Training Kit (Exam 70-448) Microsoft SQL Server 2008—Business Intelligence Development and Maintenance eBook
هست رو داره؟
زياد دانلود كردم ولي كامل نبوده

----------


## oliya24

> سلام دوستان
> كسي ديتابيس سالم و كامل َAdventureWorks2008 كه توي كتاب اموزشي
> MCTS Self-Paced Training Kit (Exam 70-448) Microsoft SQL Server 2008—Business Intelligence Development and Maintenance eBook
> هست رو داره؟
> زياد دانلود كردم ولي كامل نبوده


سلام برو به این لینک من خودم دانلود کردم و مشکلی هم نداشته
http://msftdbprodsamples.codeplex.com/releases
اگر مشکلی در اتچ دارید ربطی به این نداره که دیتابیس مشکلی داره چون بعضی اوقات دیتابیسها اتچ نمیشن

----------

